# nissan p/u parts truck for sale



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a 1990 nissan p/u king cab and yes it has some rust all over the body but the motor is in mint condition and there are a few other parts that are still good on it and I have some extra parts like fenders and doors and some misc parts to go with it but the reason I am selling it it because the frame is cracked right at the front leaf shackle on the pasenger side but everything else on the truck is good so I am only asking $500.00 OBO. So if anybody knows anybody that needs a parts truck just let me know and it is theres.


----------

